# Cyotes In My Field..



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I better start being more careful and watching out my window for predators. Discovered this cyote trying to cross over into my field and had chased it in the other direction. Hope it wasn't going for my chickens. I guess I'd better be more careful and start watching my chickens cause this might likely happen soon. I only got 2 pictures and then it ran away since it saw me walking towards it.. The pictures aren't any good, my camera wouldn't zoom in anymore.. But here they are.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh no hope their safe


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, he's out shopping. Time to do a lockdown for a while until they realize they can't get to them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I never seen a coyote theh look like dogs pretty cute too


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Yep, I have to be more safe or chickens are on his list for dinner..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

They are cute but once they have already eaten your birds for dinner they aren't.. Once they were like 8 feet away from my chickens and almost got the flock, thank goodness I was out there hanging a bird feeder..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> They are cute but once they have already eaten your birds for dinner they aren't.. Once they were like 8 feet away from my chickens and almost got the flock, thank goodness I was out there hanging a bird feeder..


Omg I don’t like coyote


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's always better if they don't get the first one. That coyote in the pic looks pretty healthy. The ones in my woods look pretty scraggly.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

He does appear to be quite healthy. Glad your chickens are safe, @Animals45.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> It's always better if they don't get the first one. That coyote in the pic looks pretty healthy. The ones in my woods look pretty scraggly.


All different when I see them. Some are scraggly looking some look well taken care of.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> He does appear to be quite healthy. Glad your chickens are safe, @Animals45.


Thanks!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

😱 
Hope your chickens stay safe!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> 😱
> Hope your chickens stay safe!


Oh thank you! Me too..


----------

